# Bunny eating dog kibble?



## BabyRue (May 29, 2012)

I feed Maggie Blue Buffalo Basics kibble. Usually she cleans her dish as I feed her twice a day but tonight there was kibble left in her dish I didn't notice until I caught Rue in Maggies dish eating a piece of kibble :? I never thought I would have to worry about my bunny eating dog kibble. I've had to shoo Maggie away from Rues pellets before but thats a given.

Anyway should I be worried? I don't know how much she ate. I am assuming only one or two pieces of kibble. I guess I am going to have to find a way to raise Maggies food dish lol.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 29, 2012)

Dog food is not good for rabbits. The protein is much too high (30% or more for some foods compared to about 14% for rabbit foods), it is also higher in fat and of course it is made of meat which rabbits can't really digest. 
A few pieces won't really hurt, but watch her and make sure she keeps eating her food and pooping normally. 

Raising the food dish can help as long as it is high enough that Rue can't get at it (this doesn't work well for smaller dogs). Otherwise watch when your dog eats and if she leaves food and walks away, put the food away until the next meal. You could also try putting the food in an area that Rue can't access but your dog can.


----------



## BabyRue (May 29, 2012)

I'm hoping she only took one little nibble and didn't like it so she spit it out. There were two pieces of kibble sitting beside the dish.

I am shocked she even tried because she has never had any interest in Maggies food bowl before. She drinks out of her water fountain and I caught her bathing herself in it(yes my bunny is weird) but no interest in food.

Normally I check to see if Maggie cleans her dish and tonight I was side tracked. Im beating myself for it now though. She has since eaten some hay and pellets and had a drink. And she pooped and peed. So I think all is well. I'm going to check her a couple times through the night to make sure. I cleaned her litter box before going to bed just so I can monitor how much she goes.

Rabbits are always finding new ways to stress their slaves!


----------



## Mariah (May 30, 2012)

My now passed bunny citrus used to ALWAYS find a way to eat the kitties food! Always! He was always fine afterwards if that puts your mind at ease at all.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 30, 2012)

If only they could read so they understood what being a herbivore means, lol.


----------



## KieraKittie (May 30, 2012)

I have this issue with Ozzy, the dog has a raised dog dish and I wasn't thinking about it. He hopped right up there. I heard crunching and turned around, he was noming the dogs food. 

We feed ours Chicken Soup, no grain thing. I know he ate some, and I try to keep it put away but Iv had to chase him outta the dog dish a few times now while feeding our pup. 

I don't think a little bit will cause to much harm. Kinda like humans eating fast food. MSG's Preservatives aren't really digestible and don't really cause damage at first, few years after or if ya eat to much you have liver cerosis, fatty liver, obesity, gas, bloating, fatigue, sleeplessness.. *etc etc etc* LOL


----------



## Kipcha (May 30, 2012)

Our little rescue doe, Buttercup, and the two rabbits she lived with at the time survived off random veggies the people felt like feeding her, whatever she could find when wandering the neighbourhood and Beneful dog food for 2 years. So it probably won't hurt her to have 1, but I wouldn't make it availible to her anymore. When Buttercup came to us, she had a ton of health issues, a fair few stemming from the long period of eating dog food.


----------



## Nela (May 30, 2012)

Crumble and Puck are good friends and like to eat together. The other day I caught Puck munching on lettuce and two seconds later, Crumble was nibbling on dog food. :foreheadsmack:I took it away of course, but they sure can be silly at times!


----------

